# Big Tasty Sauce?



## Andrewgenic

So its taken me about 3 years to perfect my homemade burgers, but me and the missus were talking the other day about those McDonalds big tasty burgers and how the sauce/dressing on them is fcuking beautiful but we're not sure whats in it. Anybody know?


----------



## Wheyman

magic dust and addiction powder imo


----------



## Sharpiedj

Additives


----------



## UKLifter88

Lots of employee saliva


----------



## stone14

i dont like it they put far too much on imo, but as above im sure they put addictive things in mcds, cos i wlaway want 1 but when ive finished i think bah that was disgusting, and my heart rate defo goes up for 1-2 hours after lol


----------



## smaj210

big mac sauce is tartar sauce, ketchup and american mustard


----------



## Fatstuff

smaj210 said:


> big mac sauce is tartar sauce, ketchup and american mustard


no it isnt


----------



## smaj210

Fatstuff said:


> no it isnt


afraid it is, used to work at buger king and they ripped of the big mac, ran out of the sauce and a manager from mcds said to mix the above


----------



## Fatstuff

smaj210 said:


> afraid it is, used to work at buger king and they ripped of the big mac, ran out of the sauce and a manager from mcds said to mix the above


nah


----------



## Fat

Fatstuff knows what hes talking about when it comes to fast food! How do you make the kfc chicken?


----------



## Steuk

I'd say a BBQ/ketchup/mayo combo maybe?


----------



## Sharpiedj

What ever it is, its nice


----------



## Fatstuff

fat ur vid dont work mate, i think big mac sauce tastes uncannily like thousand island dressing, there must be that in it somewhere


----------



## GreedyBen

My bro just brought some mac d's ketchup back from Poland, not sure if they fo any other types?


----------



## Wheyman

big mac sauce tastes of dill


----------



## Sharpiedj

I meant the big tasty sauce is nice.


----------



## Andrewgenic

I fully agree with the "something addictive" comments, my experience of md's came quite late in life compared to alot of my friends largely due to my Mum refusing to take me somewhere that doesn't give you a knife and fork and your food comes wrapped in paper rather than getting a plate. The 1st time I tried I didn't really like it that much and couldn't see what all the fuss was about, however something made me go back. I am about to make some burgers today so I am going to experiment with the sauce.


----------

